# North Carolina question



## blueheels2 (Apr 22, 2009)

I do mostly commercial work but I've got a house remodel coming up. Im pretty sure the service will be redone and I have a quick question. I was told by an inspector a while ago that to use SE or SER cable you have to use the 60 degree column to size it. Seems like that makes it so 4/0 SER is only good for 150 amps despite the fact that 310.15 (B)(6) says it is okay for 200 in a single phase dwelling. Am I understanding this correctly?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

That is somewhat correct. Read art. 338.10(B)(4)-- It sends you to article 334. Now if it is exterior that is another thing. 

Also IMO, and this has been argued, T.310.15(B)(6) should still apple if the SE cable is not a feeder.


----------



## blueheels2 (Apr 22, 2009)

I was envisioning a meter/panel back 2 back setup which I'm sure they consider inside wiring.


----------



## blueheels2 (Apr 22, 2009)

I guess what I'm getting at is if I'm using this as a back to back setup and they are service entrance conductors then the table applies and the cable is good for a 200 amp service. If I wanted to use it to feed a subpanel it would only be good for 150. Am I understanding this correctly? Does the city of Raleigh see it this way.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

blueheels2 said:


> I guess what I'm getting at is if I'm using this as a back to back setup and they are service entrance conductors then the table applies and the cable is good for a 200 amp service. If I wanted to use it to feed a subpanel it would only be good for 150. Am I understanding this correctly? Does the city of Raleigh see it this way.


I don't work in Raleigh but the section I quoted is for feeders .. If you are going back to back even if it is inside then T. 310.15(B)(6) should apply. Now if you use a meter main then use SER you may have an issue.


----------

